# rien en tirer



## redhairedgirl

Buonasera, forum!
Sto guardando un episodio di una serie TV, Chérif: trovano il cadavere di una giovane modella, e si chiedono se sia o meno periodo di sfilate. Baudemont spiega che sì, lo sa per questo motivo:

BAUDEMONT: Ah ben, y a surtout l'élection de miss demoiselle. Ah oui parce que ma – ma troisième femme c’était son truc. L’élection, elle dure une semaine, on pouvait *rien en tirer*. Et alors le samedi soir, quand y avait la finale, là...

Rien en tirer = non se ne cava nulla? 

Il concorso dura una settemina, non c'era *niente da fare/modo di cavarsela*?

Grazie!
RHG


----------



## sorry66

Penso che hai ragione. 
Il n'y avait rien d'intéressant avant la finale samedi soir.


----------



## redhairedgirl

Grazie, @sorry66!


----------



## sorry66

Je vous en prie!
A mon avis c'est dans le sens de tirer du profit/du plaisir de quelquechose. C'est a quoi correspond le 'en'.


----------



## epoqueepique

redhairedgirl said:


> on pouvait *rien en tirer*.



C'est de la _femme_ qu'il ne pouvait rien tirer. Elle, sa troisième femme, est tellement obnubilée par l'élection de Miss Demoiselle ("c'était son truc") qu'il était impossible d'interagir avec elle. Elle était vissée à la télévision. Il ne pouvait en tirer aucune parole, aucun geste, aucune communication.


----------



## sorry66

T'as tout à fait  raison,  epoqueepique!


----------



## redhairedgirl

Epoqueepique, t'as raison! Je n'y avais pas pensé...


----------



## epoqueepique

C'est du language parlé, du mauvais français, grammaticalement incorrect, je comprends que l'idée soit difficile à saisir :

L’élection, elle dure une semaine, on pouvait *rien en tirer *: *en *se rapporte au sujet de la phrase, *L'élection...*
Alors qu'en réalité, *en *se rapporte au sujet de la phrase _précédente_ : *ma troisième femme*.


----------



## redhairedgirl

En voyant le video de nouveau, en écoutant l'intonation de la phrase... c'est clair maintenent!


----------



## epoqueepique

Bene!


----------

